# Airventure through the years



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2015)

Today I am going through old pictures that where taken with 35mm film of past Air ventures before the digital camera. Some of these aircraft still exist, Some have been lost and others no longer fly. I thought I would share a few of them with you as I am remembering the past today. Air ventures starts again in a little over a week and I am gearing up again. This is just a small part of my collection and hope to post more as the day goes by 

All the best 
Paul


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)

Great pics Paul. THX for sharing.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2015)

Wurger said:


> Great pics Paul. THX for sharing.



Thanks my friend, a few more


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)

Wonderful collection of shots Pal.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2015)

Wurger said:


> Wonderful collection of shots Pal.



Many thanks, a few more for you to enjoy!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)

Superb.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2015)

Few more, you forget how much you have till you start going through them LOL.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2015)

and more


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2015)

tired of them yet?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2015)

More


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2015)

Bunch more


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2015)

Great stuff Paul, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2015)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Paul, keep 'em coming.



Thanks guys, Terry I will see if I can do some more this weekend


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice stuff Paul


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Paul !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2015)

Fantastic stuff sir!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 18, 2015)

Here you go Terry a few more


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 18, 2015)

Few more including a few favorite for you


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 18, 2015)

couple more


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice Wildcats!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2015)

Lovely shots Paul!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2015)

Beaut pics Paul. As for those ... _things_, well .............


----------

